# Why does my puppy keep eating mud?



## daniz39 (Aug 19, 2009)

Whenever she goes in the garden, the first thing she does is rush to the flower bed and eat mud and dirt. If I put her on the grass, she just digs down and eats the mud there. She's also chewing the bark under the trampoline. Is this normal? Is it dangerous? What if she eats something that another animal has peed on? I think I'm more paranoid about my puppy's health than I was my baby's!!!


----------



## JennieJet (Jun 19, 2009)

hi, my 23 week old lab does just the same...she will dig holes and eat all the mud..and i mean all the mud.....she is doing fine on it even though my garden isnt  my husband just keeps telling me " what do you think dogs do in the wild ?? ".........


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Dogs often eat mud because they are lacking something in their diet. What is she being fed?


----------



## cornflower (May 14, 2009)

I had a samoyed who literally chewed lumps out of the ground - ate the grass and soil and tossed the clumps in the air. She had a lovely set of blunt teeth which the vet thought was most odd! It didn't seem to do her any harm at all...perhaps your puppy just likes the texture of the soil? Hope your puppy is ok though.


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Dogs love to dig and chew. Is your puppy eating or just chewing the mud? If she's eating it, it's possible that she's lacking something in her diet.


----------



## shannon_2009 (Jun 22, 2009)

hi my golden retriever does exactly the same thing......he is 18 wks but has done this since we have had him at 8 wks,


Shannon


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

Bella is almost 5 months and love nothing better than a good old bit of dirt! Doesn't seem to harm her though!


----------



## daniz39 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. She's on puppy pouches and mince meat. I think she eats the mud, given how filthy her face gets. Also, she likes to eat the bark chipping we have under the kids play area. I worry because it is making her poo a bit runny, but otherwise she seems happy enough.


----------

